# Another Tyre question . . . . Pirelli scorpion A/T



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

I saw these tyres the other, the only size they had was 245/70/16, Maybe i'm being stupid or :lame: to think that those will fit inside the wheel wells but, Is it posible?...

What it's the largest tyre size that anyone has ever fit into their exy? i'm looking at increasing the heigh of the vehicle without any suspension mod's.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

driftking said:


> I saw these tyres the other, the only size they had was 245/70/16, Maybe i'm being stupid or :lame: to think that those will fit inside the wheel wells but, Is it posible?...


Not possible! The diameter difference between the stock 215/65R16 tyres and these ones is 8.48% and the Speedometer Difference: 9.262% too slow (meaning when you do 100kms/hour on the stock tyres, your speedo will show 91.5kms.hour with these larger tyres)



> What it's the largest tyre size that anyone has ever fit into their exy? i'm looking at increasing the heigh of the vehicle without any suspension mod's.


You need to clarify this question, do you mean the largest 16" tyres or other wheel sizes?

You can't increase the height of the vehicle by choosing larger diameter tyres without having an impact on your speedo, fuel consumption and ride comfort. Re-calibrating the speedo is an expensive option as well.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

The current X-Trail tire size is 215 / 65 / 16

Diameter = 215 x 0.65 x 2 x 0.03937 + 16 (rims) = 27.00(4) inches

Intended tire size 245 / 70 / 16

Diameter = 245 x 0.70 x 2 x 0.03937 + 16 (rims) = 29.50(4) inches

You may have problems of it rubbing against the wheel arches, (when u turn the steering) more so if you are intending to take it off-road on a track that is full lot of mud. 

There are some shockers that raises approx 2.0 to 2.5 inches (and height adjustable to suit). 

BTW, where is your location ?

Ken


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Dominican Republic Smallsteps there are no vehicle laws....:woowoo: ...

Wich is a bad and a good thing.

Jalal, I ddidnt mean size of wheels, just to clarify size of tyres on 16" rims without rubbing...I want to gain clearance, and I dont really care if they add more fuel consumption or slow the speedo out (well just the speedo part:fluffy: ).

Aahh im so disappointed now


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi DriftKing,

The following was posted by "Terranismo", 4th August 2006, Topic "Tire Size 16 or 17 ? Effect on performance"

"I have 255/55R18 tires on my wheels and they do rub slightly under full steering lock. The rears also rub when under full load in cornering."

Diameter of the 255 / 55 / 18 = 29.04(3) inches 

Don't think they will fit properly.

Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

driftking said:


> Aahh im so disappointed now


Disappointed about what? That you want to fit tractor size tyres to your exy and expect not to have impact on its performance OR disappointed that there is no logical solution to increase the height of the car by relaying on bigger tyres alone?? hahaha 

Am afraid you can't have it both-ways mate and there is no easy option but to upgrade the wheel size.

If fuel consumption and the speedo being out is of no concern to you, then any size tyre would suit you just fine (including the size you mentioned) LOL


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Disappointed about what? That you want to fit tractor size tyres to your exy and expect not to have impact on its performance OR disappointed that there is no logical solution to increase the height of the car by relaying on bigger tyres alone?? hahaha
> 
> Am afraid you can't have it both-ways mate and there is no easy option but to upgrade the wheel size.
> 
> If fuel consumption and the speedo being out is of no concern to you, then any size tyre would suit you just fine (including the size you mentioned) LOL


I think that 'm disappointed by both things:fluffy: .

The problem is that my vehicle is not considered a "proper suv" and where I Want to buy the tyres (because of their price, 89$usd each one) they dont sell 225/70/16.


----------

